# jahrelange erfahrung und dann so ne doofe frage ;))



## xxenon (18. Juni 2001)

hat jemand von euch ne ahnung bzw kann mir erklären was JHTML ist?

ich seh überall *.jhtml - dateien aber hab null peil was das sein könnte...

meine vermutung: is das vielleiht sowas wie SHTML, also serverseitig um befehle einzubinden?

ich war mal bei nem service wo man jhtmls uppt und wo man angaben treffen muss und in die eigenen dateien einbinden, aber das ist LAAAANG her und da gabs auch keine gute erklärung...

würde mich einfach mal intressieren, thx

xxenon


----------



## Matrikz (20. Juni 2001)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren!

Mann bei diesen ganzen Formaten und Standards blickt doch kein Mensch mehr durch...

*beschränkt sich auf HTML, CSS und PHP  *


----------



## montz@seinafreundin (20. Juni 2001)

*hmm*

ich *schätze* mal dass das heissen soll das entweder _java-applets_ im dokument enhalten sind...

oder?


----------



## Klon (20. Juni 2001)

.shtml
Die Endung .shtml signalisiert dem Server, dass eine solche Datei Server Side Includes (SSI) enthält, die entsprechend verarbeitet (geparsed) werden müssen.

.phtml
Hier ist es ganz ähnlich, nur das es um die Sprache PHP geht. Und zwar in diesem Fall PHP/FI-Programme.

.jhtml
Hier wirken HTML und Java über ein Servlet auf einem WebLogic Server. Infos gibt es bei WebLogic.

.php3
PHP3-Programme (.php4 bezeichnet PHP4/Zend-Programme).

.asp
Diese Dateien verwenden Microsoft ASP, wiederum eine Art Scriptsprache, um dymanische Webseiten zu erzeugen. 

.aspx
Die neue Version von ASP: ASP.NET 

Damit wären einige Fragen geklärt oder? *gg

Besucht mal den Chat mehr Leute
http://chat.tutorials.de


----------



## xxenon (21. Juni 2001)

*lol*
schreibt der da gleich nen ganzes tutorial )

was is denn weblogic ?

ansonsten thx 
mfg. xxenon


----------



## Tackleberry (21. Juni 2001)

Hey du hast .pl und .cgi vergessen


----------



## SyCHo (22. Juni 2001)

*JHTML -> WebLogic*

Hey Jungs, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn...

Schaut einfach mal unter http://www.voelter.de/_privat/articles/weblogic.pdf und ihr findet die Erklärung von Weblogic und JHTML (Einfach serverseitige Javaprogrammierung)

mfg, SyCHo


----------



## xxenon (22. Juni 2001)

schön schön

klingt alles einleuchtend, aber wo konkret sind dabei die vor und nachteile und muss der provider das unterstützen (ich denke mal ja)?

aber vorallem was bringt mir serverseitiges java? was mache ich damit? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es den selben zweck wie serverseitige skriptsprachen wie php oder cgi hat... davon würde man doch mal was hörn/sehn...

naja, viell find ich ja auch in der pdf einige antworten (posting mit erklärungen wär aber besser)

thx to @ll, xxenon


----------

